# Friday Pix time



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Guess its my turn to kick this one off.
Boliver Birds
Canon 7D, Sigma 150-500, groundpod mounted. EX580 II Flash


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Gaylord Hotel & Downtown Grapevine


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

1. Chopped Steak's made from my daughter's deer.
2. My nephew left his Tahoe at school(ETBU) over the Thanksgiving break.
3. My wife's 9" tree.
4. San Jacinto Monument last Saturday night.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Really!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Good time last weekend!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Theo's first trip into the woods


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Grand daughter*

Emily is 5 months old now.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Starting the weekend early!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Last weekends catch*

Went out with my Dad and daughter last Saturday, we were 1 flounder shy of our limit. Had a great time and my daughter and dad made the photo of the day for Texas Fish & Game magazine...so proud!! She says she's famous now lol! Here's the link: http://www.fishgame.com/pdblog.php?p=2224


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Harbormaster said:


> Good time last weekend!


That last one looks like Junior holding Buford T. Justice's hat on in Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Some of the best Friday pics yet. Green to everyone posting.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Mont said:


> That last one looks like Junior holding Buford T. Justice's hat on in Smokey and the Bandit


LOL...
"Daddy, my hat blew off"

"I hope your gosh dang head was in it "

Haha...one of the classic lines


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday pics*

Friday pics


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A couple of Faith on her way to Cotillion earlier in the week. I think I need a bigger stick for the boys.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Mont,

I'm surprised you didn't stitch up the split and patch up the holes!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> A couple of Faith on her way to Cotillion earlier in the week. I think I need a bigger stick for the boys.


Faith has grown into such a beautiful young lady!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Desert Ironwood Burl

Razor is Black Ti


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Digging through the archives. Our younguns when they was younger...


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

bronco1 said:


> 1. Chopped Steak's made from my daughter's deer.
> 2. My nephew left his Tahoe at school(ETBU) over the Thanksgiving break.
> 3. My wife's 9" tree.
> 4. San Jacinto Monument last Saturday night.


I was a little nervous to scroll down and look at your picture of your "Wife's *9"* tree". That could be wrong on so many levels.
I spit coffee on my keyboard.

You do realize that you wrote 9 inches. This would be 9' (foot).


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Las Hadas - Manzanillo, Mexico

The hotel where the movie "10" was filmed with Bo Dereck

It's a really beautiful hotel if you ever have a chance to go, take it. Manzanillo is not as touristy as the other Mexican resort towns.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Texas House Chambers:


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

1. Sunrise on Matagorda Peninsula
2. My little girl sleeping


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Pork loin I made tuesday night.
New coffee table book...not bad for 2 bucks.
Sunday breakfast
Night out with friends....Chelsea Wine Bar
Next semester @ UH...no bueno
Sisters lab...wish he was mine.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> A couple of Faith on her way to Cotillion earlier in the week. I think I need a bigger stick for the boys.


Here is what you need


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*All the world's indeed a stage, And we are merely players...*

Had some pretty decent seats (but didn't sit for 3+ hours) for RUSH last Sunday night at Toyota Center. As usual the trio did not disappoint. The Clockwork Angels set was spectacular. My jury is still out on the string ensemble. Rumor has it they may do it again late spring/summer 2013. Rock on!
_In a world of cut and thrust
I was always taught to trust
In a world where all must fail
Heaven's justice will prevail
~BU2B​_


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The Gaylord is one of my favorite places to stay...be back there in September.



> That last one looks like Junior holding Buford T. Justice's hat on in Smokey and the Bandit


"As soon as I get home I'm going to kick your momma's butt" LOL!

TH


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Patches in stages.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Couple of one of my grandaughters and one out the window of a plane.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Happy Friday!!
1- My boys asking santa to bring daddy a TROLLY MOTOR LOL
2- Did a lottle golfing this week rather than baseball
3- Boys artwork on the pantry
4-Bed i stayed in this week due to the FLU!!!!
5-Grillin some JAP"S
6-Brisket and Stubs was just the begenning!
7-Picture of my old Skiff
8-Cheeken on a cold one!
:cheers:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Grandkids are at the house every weekend...figured they needed something cool to play on, and a nice little picnic table. We built this for them....

Gig em Aggies !


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Stolen from FB but pretty funny.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Few recent fish

My Tooter this morning.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Josh I just gotta crack a smile every time I see that little smilin face. She is a cutie!
Tooter? She kinda windy to earn that nickname?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> Josh I just gotta crack a smile every time I see that little smilin face. She is a cutie!
> Tooter? She kinda windy to earn that nickname?[/QUOTE
> 
> Windy is an understatement. :rotfl:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

TIGHT !!!!!!!


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

1&2. The boys fishing last weekend.
3. Gary Allen at Austin City Limits


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

1. She said "uh oh, imma tell mommy on you!!"
2. My beautiful 7 month old Ava smiling
3. Some slipper grandma bought Ava
4. Wearing daddy's hat


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> Josh I just gotta crack a smile every time I see that little smilin face. She is a cutie!
> Tooter? She kinda windy to earn that nickname?


Grown man sounds comes from her little tiny hiney...it's crazy. She definitely gets that from him...not me


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Grown man sounds comes from her little tiny hiney...it's crazy. She definitely gets that from him...not me


Well, thank God she got her looks from you! Jus sayin.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

A bit earlier today... Fantastic Pics Folks.. 

Fajitas Duet

More of the Pounding da Flounda Series

Stuffed Flounda

Caper / Mustard Sauce stuffed with scalloops n shrimp

Flounda Ceveeche

Spiced Up RedFeech

Courtbullion

Cheecken with a Squash Succotash


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Dang Capt Dave!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Captain Dave said:


> A bit earlier today... Fantastic Pics Folks..
> 
> Fajitas Duet
> 
> ...


I tell ya what Capt Dave, if I were gay, I'd be all over you like white on rice!!! You sure know how to cook em up right!

Mike


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

texacajun said:


> I tell ya what Capt Dave, if I were gay, I'd be all over you like white on rice!!! You sure know how to cook em up right!
> 
> Mike


Oh Lawdy! :rotfl:


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Last Sunday dinner. Stuffed peppers and pecan pie!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> My Tooter this morning.


Tooter, grown man sounds coming out her behind...now I know why she's always so happy LOL!

TH


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

texacajun said:


> I tell ya what Capt Dave, if I were gay, I'd be all over you like white on rice!!! You sure know how to cook em up right!
> 
> Mike


First it was the wife's, Now the Husbands.. :spineyes: I better run for the Hills.. Funny guy.. Food is an uncontrolled afrodisiac ..


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

not much deer action, lots of birds


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang Capt Dave. You DO know that it was 10:34 when you posted those pics. The height of morning starvation!!!!!! LOL Looks great as always.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Goose hunt last Sunday, three of us shot 20.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

mstrelectricman said:


> Dang Capt Dave!


x2


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Ranch west and south of Ozona, TX. Canon 7D, 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L

1. Pecos River cutting through the canyon, this was the view from the porch of the main home.

2. Sunset going down, out to the west you could start to see the far east portion of the Davis Mountains (i think?)


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I Bought a 55 Gal tank off a 2 cooler finally got it going just whating for the Tank to cycle up then in come the good fish


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Leaving POC aftert the toy run and a drive in safari with my daughter.


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

Capt Dave I think you need to start some 2cool cooking classes.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

snack said:


> Capt Dave I think you need to start some 2cool cooking classes.


x10


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> x10


Maybe for you to take.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Maybe for you to take.


Why? You are the one who loves to cook. I'll sign you up!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

A couple of months ago but still good memories. My son and my daughter met up after being apart for a bit.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Way cool!!!! Thanks for serving...


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

My best friend, my alpha and omega, my everything (I'm gonna show her this post, bow chica bow wow)my love, my all, my honey, my most beautiful and adorable wife! She puts the Cajun in Texacajun!

This was on Halloween night, she was a Republican for Halloween! It appears, post election, that there aren't as many of them as I thought there was.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hopefully she's still a Republican and more of them vote next time around.

TH


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:cheers:
I brake for Beavers!
**** dog owners' gathering
I like his style
Vending machine pecan pie anyone?
My band's big Christmas show this Saturday night benefiting Toys For Tots


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Hopefully she's still a Republican and more of them vote next time around.
> 
> TH


We are more of the Tea Party types, you know, the limited government, free markets, fiscal responsibility group and accountability across the board no matter the party, but I'm getting political so I'll stop.;-)


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Why? You are the one who loves to cook. I'll sign you up!


I bet you and your Hubby sit on the couch and text each other....:rotfl:

Jamie, :ac550: was that TOOTER? Salt, yep....:rotfl:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I am working in Dubai for a few days.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr. Breeze said:


> I bet you and your Hubby sit on the couch and text each other....:rotfl:
> 
> Jamie, :ac550: was that TOOTER? Salt, yep....:rotfl:


Nah, he can't get off the computer long enough to send a text..... :headknock :slimer:


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

A friend messing around at school. 
A Storm Thorgeson picture.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Did y'all hear that they legalized marijuana in Colorado?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

This morning on the Colorado River at the FM 521 bridge park.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

offshorefanatic said:


> Leaving POC aftert the toy run and a drive in safari with my daughter.


Here is a different view of the Ava Maria. Took this a few years ago after a big storm.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

River walk weekendd


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Snapped a few of these while in London last month.

1. Texas Embassy Restaurant on Trafalgar Square
2. Building where the real Embassy was near St. James Palace


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Frio time


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Pearl Harbor with my son. June 28, 2012*

Rest in peace, shipmates!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*More from Pearl Harbor...*


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

The flounder run has been good


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Cont


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

New batteries in the boat. Check! New Simms boa boots! Check! Ready for my first trip to Galveston. Hope it is half as good as Mansfield has been to me this year.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Here is a different view of the Ava Maria. Took this a few years ago after a big storm.


That vessel has seen better days.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

One of my mother and I at RTC on grad day.
15 days til I'm home:cheers::cheers::dance:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Yours Truly on the fantail. USS Nimitz CVN-68 World Cruise 97/98.
2. "Christmas Bird"


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

offshorefanatic said:


> That vessel has seen better days.


Without a doubt! I don't think it's moved in many years!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

offshorefanatic said:


> That vessel has seen better days.


Without a doubt! I don't think it's moved in many years!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> 1. Yours Truly on the fantail. USS Nimitz CVN-68 World Cruise 97/98.
> 2. "Christmas Bird"
> 
> View attachment 556249
> ...


Why you ol swabby....I had no idea!!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

My first Bald Eagle sighting.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

My beautiful neice Alexa! I am a very proud uncle!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My new "used rig",,,,,,,, quick trip today seeing what she can do


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Nwilkins said:


> My new "used rig",,,,,,,, quick trip today seeing what she can do


 WOW! Nice new rig. Is that EMB? If so thats real clear.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

way cool.............I think you live a charmed life. Great job, beautiful wife, knock out kids ,fish catching fool and now this!! Congrats on all of it!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> My new "used rig",,,,,,,, quick trip today seeing what she can do





blackmagic said:


> WOW! Nice new rig. Is that EMB? If so thats real clear.


West Galveston, had to be back at the club by 100 to teach


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Nwilkins said:


> West Galveston, had to be back at the club by 100 to teach


 Ah, i've been hearing EMB is clear right now. Was just wondering, thanks.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Nwilkins said:


> My new "used rig",,,,,,,, quick trip today seeing what she can do


That's like me getting a nice set of Hogan blades:brew:...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Nwilkin I think you live a charmed life. Beautiful wife, great job, wonderful gorgeous kids, catch big fish, and now this beautiful boat. CONGRATS!!!


Why thank you, I am truly Blessed to make a living fixing golf swings, can't say,, I've ever really worked a day in my life watching people hit golf balls !!!

Don't know about that catching big fish deal tho, I keep trying tho

I am jacked about my XLR8, and my beautiful wife let me keep the Babycat..


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounding_7th said:


> One of my mother and I at RTC on grad day.
> 15 days til I'm home:cheers::cheers::dance:


Get a deckape to show you how to put a "bosun's roll" on your white hat---you will really look salty! If you become a snipe, put the "wings" on your cap. You have to show your rate!

From an old torpedo-man; who always had a bosun's roll on his cap, an uptight double rolled neckerchief, spit-shined shoes, and big bell-bottoms! WOW! I thought I was salty!

Wishing you a great experience in the US Navy.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> Ah, i've been hearing EMB is clear right now. Was just wondering, thanks.


Fished EMB on Monday, it was pretty !!!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Nwilkins said:


> Fished EMB on Monday, it was pretty !!!


 Pretty darn good fishing? haha


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

*Razor and Brush*



bill said:


> Desert Ironwood Burl
> 
> Razor is Black Ti


Very, very nice. Can't wait.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nwilkins said:


> My new "used rig",,,,,,,, quick trip today seeing what she can do


Welcome to the family.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Santa Clause was fishing in my driveway and I went to potlick him and he put me on the naughty list. 









Sent from my iPhone 6 using TapaTalk 2014.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounding_7th said:


> One of my mother and I at RTC on grad day.
> 15 days til I'm home:cheers::cheers::dance:


Congratulations on your success, wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> We are more of the Tea Party types, you know, the limited government, free markets, fiscal responsibility group and accountability across the board no matter the party


Amen.

TH


----------

